# Wer kennt jemand Camronics.de?



## PB31 (30 Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieser Onlineshop sicher ist. Wer kann mir helfen dies zu überprüfen?


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2016)

Die Domain existiert erst seit dem


			
				denic schrieb:
			
		

> Created by LifeGuard at 11/27/2016
> Letzte Aktualisierung 14.12.2016


Daher dürften Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Laden kaum vorliegen....


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2016)

Zumindest gibt es an der Impressums Adresse nur ein Logistik Center Airport und kein Kameraladen.
Das und die neu gegrűndete Webseite würden mich vom Einkauf dort abhalten.
Dazu nur Verkauf per Vorkasse, ist ein No Go bei neuen Seiten.....Da klingeln meine Vorkassebetrugsalarmglocken!


----------



## upps (30 Dezember 2016)

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...47-city-bamberg-cou/?postID=257763#post257763

Eindeutig Betrug! Nicht mal mit einem Ganzkörperkondom würde ich diese Seite besuchen


----------



## jupp11 (31 Dezember 2016)

Woher stammt die Adresse? Vermutlich aus Spammail und damit per se indiskutabel.


----------



## upps (31 Dezember 2016)

Nein die möchtegern Zeiberkreimis schlaten mit dem Geld der Opfer teure google adwords Werbung!
Die Opfer werden von google auf diesen Betrug geleitet und google verdient auch noch dran!


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2017)

upps schrieb:


> Nein die möchtegern Zeiberkreimis schlaten mit dem Geld der Opfer teure google adwords Werbung!
> Die Opfer werden von google auf diesen Betrug geleitet und google verdient auch noch dran!


Ist noch bestens bekannt aus den Tagen der Aboabzocke. Erst  als es ( nach unendlich vielen Beschwerden und der strafrechtlichen Verfolung der Betrüger)  Google zu heikel wurde, wurden diese nicht mehr geschaltet. Aber Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch  Mist....


----------



## Hippo (1 Januar 2017)

Den Sch... gibts doch nach wie vor mit der Werbung für exorbitante Renditen ab 10% aufwärts


----------



## sascha (1 Januar 2017)

- Seite in Bulgarien gehostet
- Firmenanschrift in Wirklichkeit ein Logistikzentrum
- Anmelder der Domain hat einen gefälschten Wohnort angegeben
- Umsatzsteuer-ID ungültig
- nur Vorkasse möglich

Da knurrt jeder Polizeihund...


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2017)

So sah  die Googleanzeige aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ob  dafür noch Anzeigen geschaltet werden ist unklar. Mit  gängigen Suchbegriffen hab ich diese Anzeige nicht mehr herauslocken können.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Januar 2017)

sascha schrieb:


> - Anmelder der Domain hat einen gefälschten Wohnort angegeben


und mit Sicherheit  einen völlig frei erfundenen Namen und eine vermutlich nicht existierende
 Handynummer und  eine Peterstraße gibt es nicht in Bamberg.
 Die Anmeldung  erfolgte über eine völlig anonyme Emailadresse in Bulgarien.
* All das interessiert Denic einen feuchten Kehricht!*


----------



## Wolta (4 Januar 2017)

Och bin leider drauf rein gefallen. Habe aber s


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2017)

Wolta schrieb:


> Habe aber *s*


Per Vorkasse  den Sand gesetzt? Wieviel denn?


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2017)

http://navigationshilfe1.t-online.de/dnserror?url=http://www.camronics.de/


> Vertippt? Nutzen Sie die Navigationshilfe.


Pause oder neuer Anlauf? Die Registrierung existiert noch.


----------



## Ragde (6 Januar 2017)

Also ich kann nur sagen, FINGER WEG !!!!
Bind auf den FakShop reingefallen , warte seit 29.12.2106 auf die Lieferung.
Wollte nach 2 Tagen auf dem Account nach dem Lieferstatus schauen, da war die Internetseite abgeschaltet.
Bin dann zur Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet. Die warnten vor Vorauskasse.
Also immer nur per PayPal, auf Shop's die man kennt (Amazon ),...etc. oder ähnlichen Zahlungsmethoden zahlen.
So ein Mist, bin ich sauer


----------



## BenTigger (7 Januar 2017)

Auch wir warnen immer vor Vorauskassezahlungen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2017)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorkasse


> *Vorkasse* (auch *Vorauskasse* oder *Vorauszahlung*) ist eine Zahlungsbedingung, die – entgegen den bei Kaufverträgen allgemein gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Regelungen – vom Käufer zunächst eine Bezahlung des Kaufpreises fordert, bevor der Verkäufer mit der vertraglichen Warenlieferung oder zugesicherten Dienstleistung beginnt.


....


> Vorteile ergeben sich bei dieser Art der Zahlungsvereinbarung* ausschließlich* für den Verkäufer, der sichergehen kann, dass der Käufer zahlt, und erst dann die Ware versendet/übergeben wird. *Ein Risiko hierbei sind unzuverlässige Anbieter mit betrügerischen Absichten, die trotz Geldeingang keine Ware versenden.* Das Risiko mindert sich, wenn der Anbieter schon längere Zeit im Markt tätig ist und keine Berichte wegen Betrugs über ihn zu finden sind.


Hab auch schon Artikel  per Vorkasse bestellt ( und erhalten) , wobei ich  das nur nach Recherche über den Anbieter und einem Limit von 20€  gemacht habe. l


----------



## Hippo (7 Januar 2017)

jupp11 schrieb:


> und einem Limit von 20€ gemacht habe.


... besser ist das ...
Meiner Red seit auchtzehnhundertselbigsmal - wer im Internet bei unbekannten Firmen Vorkasse leistet stellt sich auch auf die Domplatte und gibt einem Unbekannten 1000€ auf das Versprechen hin nächste Woche mit einer Kamera wieder zu kommen.


----------



## Schnusi (16 Januar 2017)

Wir sind leider auch drauf reingefallen,haben aber zu spät geschaltet und das Geld ist weg bei Polizei haben wir schon Anzeige erstattet und die Banken haben auch Info aber ob wir jemals das Geld wieder sehen ist fraglich


----------

